# Netzwerkauslastung leigt bei max 50%



## obaran (22. März 2004)

Hallo,

bei meinem NB (centrino) habe ich eine interne WLan Karte (11MBit/s).
Wenn ich nun im Netzwerk was hin und her kopieren will, dann kommt
meine Netzwerkauslastung nicht über 50% hinweg.
Ich habe schon den Treiber aktualisiert, hat aber auch nichts geholfen.
Als Betriebssystem habe ich Win XP Pro.
Das Wlan ist über einen Access Point ins Netzwerk integriert, das restliche
Netzwerk ist ein 100er.

Kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt?
Eigentlich müsste die Netzwerkauslastung, doch auf 100% hochgehen
oder nicht?

Grüße
    Oliver


----------



## Slaya (22. März 2004)

Das ist bei WLAN ganz normal!
Habe auch 11Mbit Karten und die laufen alle nur bei 50% auslastung!
Auch bei einem 54 Mbit WLAN kommst du im Schnitt nur auf ca. 60 % Auslastung und hast somit praktisch nur n 30er WLAN.


----------



## obaran (23. März 2004)

Okay.

Danke für die Antwort. Da habe mir wohl einwenig zuviel von
dem ganzen versprochen 

Aber bin beruhigt das das "normal" so ist. Dachte schon ich hätte irgendwo
was falsch gemacht.

Grüße
     Oli


----------



## fluessig (23. März 2004)

Geht das auch nicht wenn man direkt neben dem Accesspoint steht(/sitzt)?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (23. März 2004)

Hi

Ja das kann auch passieren wenn du neben dem Access Point sitzt. Es kommt auch auf die Störsignale an. Ich hatte das Problem, dass meine Tante eine Mikrowelle hatte, und sobald Sie dies einschaltete hatte ich keine Verbindung mehr zum AP. Die Mikrowelle ist mittlerweile ausgetauscht und jetzt funktioniert alles.  

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## obaran (23. März 2004)

lol


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. März 2004)

hi, hab das selbe problem, nur nicht mit WLAN sondern mit dem normalen LAN

beim kopieren innerhalb vom netzwerk kommt er nicht (oder nur selten) an die 50%, und wenn ich vom internet was sauge, ist es unter 1% !


----------



## Johannes Postler (24. März 2004)

Wenn du eine Internetverbindung mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 768 kbit/s hast wirst du dein Netzwerk wohl kaum mit mehr als einem Prozent auslasten können. Ein 100 Mbit-Netz schafft ja 100000000 Bits pro Sekunde, wenn du also 768000 Bits von deinem Router bekommst, geht auch nciht mehr durchs Netz.


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *Wenn du eine Internetverbindung mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 768 kbit/s hast wirst du dein Netzwerk wohl kaum mit mehr als einem Prozent auslasten können. Ein 100 Mbit-Netz schafft ja 100000000 Bits pro Sekunde, wenn du also 768000 Bits von deinem Router bekommst, geht auch nciht mehr durchs Netz. *


ok, past, seh ich ein, aber wenn ich innerhalb des netzwerks bin, habe ich eine Standard 100Mbit Leitung und da liegt die quote wie gesagt auch nicht viel höher als 50% ........


----------



## fluessig (25. März 2004)

womit misst du deinen traffic?


----------



## ParadiseCity (25. März 2004)

1. mit dem taskmanager
2. hab mal ein tool gehabt, dass die netzwerkaktivität abgehorcht hat.....(glaub es hat onlineeye geheißen....)


----------



## Kowkase (28. März 2004)

*Netzlast unter Windows*

eine mögliche Ursache für die geringe Auslastung des Netzes liegt in der Natur eines TCP-Protokols. Da dieses Protokol eben immer auch Kontrollpakete absendet um herauszufinden ob denn alles Pakete auch ordnungsgemäß angekommen sind, wird die effektive Netzlast nicht höher. Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass eine Auslastung von 50% wirklich wenig ist. Zwischen 60 und 70% sollten drin sein. Mögliche Ursachen:
Langsame HDD, zusammengerollte LAN-Kabel, schlechte HUB's (ich hatte einen von Netgear in Betrieb der die letzte Rotte war) und natürlich die Netzkarten.

Gruß, Kowkase


----------



## Erpel (28. März 2004)

Weißt du wie sehr zusammengerollte Netzwerkkabel/danebenliegende Antennenkabel die Geschwindigkeit Beeinflussen? 
Wäre ne Überlegung die rolle hier mal aufzulösen.


----------



## ParadiseCity (29. März 2004)

echt ist das soo extrem merkbar

is eigentlich nicht zusammengerollt......

aber an der HDD könnts wirklich liegen, (hab nen gericom   ) und da hab ich mir schon öfters gedacht, dass die platte was hat.... [laut, langsam,...] )


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Oder du trennst 100 PC's mit Hubs Wäre dann auch nicht so schlau...


----------



## ParadiseCity (29. März 2004)

wie meinen


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Hubs teilen die Bandbreite auf...Wenn du also einen Hub mit 100 Mbits hast du daran 10 PC's hast dann hast du rein theoretisch nur noch 10 Mbits pro PC. Anders ist das bei Switches, dort hast du immer den vollen Datendurchsatz zur Verfügung!


----------



## ParadiseCity (29. März 2004)

asoo

und wie schaut das mit nem router aus


----------



## aquasonic (29. März 2004)

Genau wie beim Switch...Weil der hat ja eine Routing-Tabelle, er merkt sich also welche IP in welchem Segment ist und wo usw.

Bin mir aber beim Router nur 99% sicher...


----------

